# looking for a beagle



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

looking for a beagle for the wife. this dog will be a pet more than anything so papers or no papers, doesn't matter. preferably under 2 years old. if its a 1 yr old that doesn't hunt, thats ok too. like i said its a pet. but figured i could find a beagle on a hunting forum. 251-288-9002


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Had a beagle when I was in high school- if that thing got on any scent it was gone- it was gone a lot.


----------

